# Stump Grinder Wheel questions



## Stumpy0047 (Jan 6, 2013)

I need to replace the grinder wheel on my Vermeer stump grinder and some people are telliing me about the RHINO stump grinder wheels from Alpine Machine. The guys who are telling me about them are saying that they are the best and if I try them, I'll find that nothing can compare. I am not very familiar with this brand....can anyone else tell me of their experiences with this system?


----------



## Plyscamp (Jan 7, 2013)

Stumpy0047 said:


> I need to replace the grinder wheel on my Vermeer stump grinder and some people are telliing me about the RHINO stump grinder wheels from Alpine Machine. The guys who are telling me about them are saying that they are the best and if I try them, I'll find that nothing can compare. I am not very familiar with this brand....can anyone else tell me of their experiences with this system?




System is tough as nails, cuts fast and holds and edge. Fairly new system, however the owner has years of expeience with Multi Tip teeth systems. I have been running them for about 6 months and grind in rocks most every day. I have never seen teeth that hold up this well in rocky conditions. Ground a 5 Ft. Pepper the other day in 14 Minutes with my Vermeer SC505 with RHINO Teeth. How about you Stumper63 I know you have been running them.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Feb 26, 2013)

*Realy ???*

WOW? your gushing sounds as though you have a stake in the company? I don't mean to be rude or put you out? but Ive tried the system out for 2500+ stumps with my Carlton 7015 all I will say is I switched back to Sandvic with extreme Prejudice IM me and I will be happy to tell you about 50 reasons Why! he is an advertiser here so I wont publicly slander the product


----------



## ironstumper (Feb 26, 2013)

Theres an extensive discussion on this very topic just posted today. Look for the yellowjacket post....(I like greenteeth


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Feb 26, 2013)

*Good Better Best!*



ironstumper said:


> Theres an extensive discussion on this very topic just posted today. Look for the yellowjacket post....(I like greenteeth


 
The Green teeth are good and the turnability of the cutting edge is a bonus and they cut better than multi tip or any of the other pocket design teeth work. However if you want the best of all worlds plus a whole host of other benefits you never considered go with the Sandvic I am of course making this statement based on the assumption you have more than 50HP because I have no basis for equipment with wheels smaller than what comes on that size equipment!


----------



## ironstumper (Feb 26, 2013)

Did I fail to mention that Greenteeth just came out with a radical new design for their wheel? 6 teeth on the whole wheel.I don't have it yet, but I will as the season stats to gear up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 27, 2013)

Get a sandvik wheel, you wont be sorry. If i keep my small grinder (rayco 1625a sjr), i am considering changing to a sandvik wheel from 900 series greenteeth.

The green teeth say you get three cutting surfaces, but you really on get two. I only rotate them one time, them change them out for a re sharpened set. Green teeth, are one of the easier teeth to sharpen.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 1, 2013)

What is wrong with your old wheel? I had a Vermeer 2465A. The pockets would wear into wheel, would just fill in with weld and grind flat. Then I found some WHEEL SAVERS that is thin metal that goes between pocket and wheel. When they would wear out just put in new ones. About .75 each. You could actually make your own.





Stumpy0047 said:


> I need to replace the grinder wheel on my Vermeer stump grinder and some people are telliing me about the RHINO stump grinder wheels from Alpine Machine. The guys who are telling me about them are saying that they are the best and if I try them, I'll find that nothing can compare. I am not very familiar with this brand....can anyone else tell me of their experiences with this system?


----------



## luckydad (May 20, 2014)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> *Realy ???*
> 
> WOW? your gushing sounds as though you have a stake in the company? I don't mean to be rude or put you out? but Ive tried the system out for 2500+ stumps with my Carlton 7015 all I will say is I switched back to Sandvic with extreme Prejudice IM me and I will be happy to tell you about 50 reasons Why! he is an advertiser here so I wont publicly slander the product


So what are some of the reasons you don't like the rhino ??


----------



## gage52 (May 20, 2014)

i have a multi tip wheel with teeth and hardware for sale for a 252. I went back to green teeth.


----------



## luckydad (May 20, 2014)

Sorry I have a 60tx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tidy (May 21, 2014)

gage52 said:


> i have a multi tip wheel with teeth and hardware for sale for a 252. I went back to green teeth.



Hi gage52, Ive been pretty keen to hear feedback from anyone that's used _both_ Multitip and Greenteeth.... the fact you have gone back to greenteeth speaks for itself I suppose but feel free to add anything


----------



## Eq Broker (May 21, 2014)

Hello everybody,

You can contact me about the Sandvik cutter wheels as we sell them. 2treeornot2treee, you call me and I can give you a price for the cutter wheel. I think, I have the bearings for the grinder as well.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## gage52 (May 22, 2014)

nothing against multi tip but I like how simple green teeth are. plus we have a 352 with green teeth also so I wanted to have both machines on the same system.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 24, 2014)

I like Greenteeth.


----------



## luckydad (May 24, 2014)

I don't like cleaning up after green teeth. They do a great job cutting the stump, but on a high horsepower machine they just make to big of a mess. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (May 25, 2014)

I always referred to green teeth as root rippers. They are prone to tearing things apart instead of cutting/chipping. because the cutting surface is too small. If you are using any thing over 40 HP the chipping and cutting capabilities not to mention the inertia of the heavy new revolution wheel, surpasses the all around cutting, of EVERY other system on the market today. I did prototype testing for two of the systems discussed on this thread and I personally purchased 2 others that I subsequently sold on eBay after cutting less than 2000 stumps each with because they were not as good as new river with sandvic
The wearability of the big thick carbide on the New river system allows you to sharpen the teeth on the machine as meany as 15 times it is not uncommon for me to get well over 150 hrs on lead teeth (unless I hit a side walk or burried steel or something) . 
Green teeth cut ok but the root tearing and general untidy cutting coupled with the fact that they are only about 70% as productive and cost of down time for tip replacement ( and no matter what they say you can only turn the teeth Twice) the third angle is already wasted by the time you get to it! And maybe 3-4 sharpening's before there is nothing left. 
Some day I'd like to take all my data and write an article on Cost benefit analysis on the cutting systems for stump grinders and put all this he said she said bologna to bed. If there is any one out there that has tested and recorded their results to the extent that I have I'd love to compare notes. 
Watch for a new thread titled cost benefit analysis for stump grinders 
I'm in the middle if my busy season right now so it won't come out till probably September or so but I will publish my spreadsheet and wright an article


----------



## Topbuilder (May 25, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jimma (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been running the new green wheel on a smaller Bandit 2100SP for the last two months or so. It only has 6 teeth and is extremely easy to maintain sharp teeth. However, it has a specially designed tooth the has a lip around the edge that it suppose to maintain an edge as it wears down. If you sharpen them, you remove that lip and defeat the purpose, but IO'm not sure I've experienced the benifit of this lip. They seem to wear the same way the older green teeth and I seem to be beakiing many more of them than the normal greeth teeth on the old wheel, maybe because only 6 teeth are carrying the load. Still getting to know the system and I like the way it cuts, but if I can't sharpen them, and the rate they break, not sure it is economically sound.


----------



## Bailey Foresty (Jun 9, 2014)

I have run a sandvik wheel on my 7015trx for 6 years by far the most productive cutting system. When I finely wore out the sandvik wheel I replaced it with a new river revolution wheel the first of its kind in the uk. equally as good. To get the best from both systems you need minimum of 50hp. I also run a revolution wheel on my 115hp grinder. Just great.!!


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Bailey Forestry,

If you ever need teeth for the grinder, I export for New River Equipment and I always carry them. Please let me know if I can help and I also carry many Carlton parts as well.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## GroundZero (Oct 23, 2016)

gage52 said:


> i have a multi tip wheel with teeth and hardware for sale for a 252. I went back to green teeth.


Still have this wheel for sale? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

